# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What to use to paint PVC?



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I currently have and plan to use Rust-o-leum, latex based paint. I'm using Flat Black for hte color, but that doesn't matter.

The latex based paint is "aquarium safe", correct?

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I currently have and plan to use Rust-o-leum, latex based paint. I'm using Flat Black for hte color, but that doesn't matter.

The latex based paint is "aquarium safe", correct?

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Will the paint be submerged in the water?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Karl,

You might try using grey PVC rather than the usual off-white color. Another option would be to dye the PVC rather than painting it. I've asked around before about how to dye PVC and no one had an answer, so if you find a way, please let me know.


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I used pvc to make a spraybar for the bottom of the back of my 125gal. It sprays the co2 rich water into the tank.

I used the PURPLE pvc cement PRIMER on it - gave it 2 coats - once the plants took over you cant see it. If i had left it the white color, it would have stood out.

The primer hurts nothing









Platy

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, the PVC will be submerged.

The primer sounds like a neat option. My primer is a clear color though.

I think the vinyl based Rust-o-leum should work. Does anyone know if it's aquarium safe? It's advertise as safe for childrens toys, so I's assume it's safe.

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

From here a section called "Re: aquarium paint" can be found.

It doesn't say USE THIS, but it does give some interesting information.

1) Off-Topic: Any silicone that is 100% silicone is aquarium safe as long as there are no "anti-mildew" additives.

2) Paint: "Latex and rubber paints are most likely to 'let go' peel off in time".

I'm starting to think that acryllic is the way to go.

It is good to know that the Latex based Rust-o-leum is aquarium safe and I can still go that route even though it might peal over time. I can't understand why it would peal though. Several thin coatings should form a strong layer of paint and since it is plyable, it shouldn't just crack at some random time. It should stretch.

I'll keep looking for info on acryllic paint for the time being.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

This is interesting:
Tank safe paint



> quote:
> 
> Ghazanfar Ghori asked about tank safe paint.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

*FINAL NOTE*Every where I go, I see the same thing. Everyone is recomending *two part marine epoxy* and allowing it to cure for two weeks.

SOURCE 1

SOURCE 2

WOW, a list of aquarium safe stuff!!!! ("Paint. Most paints, both latex and oil-based, are safe to use as long as they are allowed to completely cure. Allow at least twice the recommended drying time." and "Great Stuff expanding foam. This is sold in spray cans at hardware stores, usually in the insulation department. It's messy to work with, but completely safe when it hardens. Can be sealed with epoxy sealant and/or painted." for my DIY inline filter!")

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, I was going to recommend marine epoxy paint, but you should price it before you get too excited... I would have also guessed that the latex paint would peel. Latex rubber is highly permeable to water, so the water gets under the paint and peels it off. That's why the epoxy paint doesn't peel, it's impermeable to water.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> Yes, I was going to recommend marine epoxy paint, but you should price it before you get too excited... I would have also guessed that the latex paint would peel. Latex rubber is highly permeable to water, so the water gets under the paint and peels it off. That's why the epoxy paint doesn't peel, it's impermeable to water.


With a little luck, my father-in-law might have some. If I can get a pint for under $10, I won't be upset.

You seem to know a bit about the topic. Do I need "marine grade" epoxy paint? Do I need this two part epoxy I keep reading about? Does Home Depot carry Epoxy paint?

I think I'm sold on Epoxy paint. I just need to know the specifics. I'll do a google search in a second.

Thanks for the help,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

First I would use the primer on the PVC no matter what. I then used the rustolem outdoor. Ten months later you still can't get a fingernail under it.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> First I would use the primer on the PVC no matter what. I then used the rustolem outdoor. Ten months later you still can't get a fingernail under it.
> ...


Do you mean that I should coat the PVC with PVC primer or a regular paint primer? I think you mean the PVC primer.

Assuming I coat the PVC with PVC primer, should I paint on the rust-o-leum while the PVC is still "wet" with the primer or should I wait for the primer to dry?

I think I see why this would work good.

Thanks,
karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I painted over the PVC primer after it had dried but was still tacky. You could leave a fingerprint on it, but only by pressing and your finger would come away dry.

I've triued scratching it with a fingernail and tried to flake the paint. It can be scratched byt only with a sharp object. No indication whatsoever of flaking.

I let everything cure ~24-48 (when it quite smelling) before using it.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The marine-grade epoxy paint I am familiar with is a two-part paint. I doubt a pint can be bought for $10. It sticks well to polyester, but actually I can't tell you anything first-hand about adhesion to PVC. I also can't tell you anything about any one-part epoxy paint.


----------



## imported_csf (May 8, 2003)

I used Rustolem w/o primer. It's just been a few months, but it hasn't shown any bad wear signs.

Worst case I paint it again after a year - and I can't really see the thing in the back of the tank anyway so a minor scratch here or there isn't a big deal in the whole scheme.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, I finished painting the PVC. I went with the primer/rustoleum combo. I have to say that yields a very nice result. I didn't do it perfect the first time, but I did get a chance to do tial and error:

The best process:
1) wet the PVC with primer. Coat all of the pvc to be painted, being careful near threads.
2) Wait about 10 minutes.
3) Paint hte PVC with Rust-o-eum (latex basecd I think I used).
4) allow to dry until it is still moist, but not yet dry.
5) Put on a second coat.

The result, a nail-polish finish. It seams as though the paint is part of the PVC.

Since this was trial and error, I did skip step 4 and allowed coat one to dry. The second coat was added after the first dried. The result is identical, so step 4 might not be needed. In the end, I like hte primer method.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------

